
PyCon 2011 Video: Advanced Network Architectures With ZeroMQ, by Zed Shaw - Luyt
http://blip.tv/file/4878885
======
kogir
Good if you want to be convinced to try out 0mq, but to actually learn about
it The Guide is awesome:

<http://zguide.zeromq.org/page:all>

~~~
oewolf
Also, I found this introduction very useful: <http://nichol.as/zeromq-an-
introduction>

------
shykes
We use zeromq internally at dotcloud, and it's an absolute pleasure to work
with. There is that weird obsession with asserts, but a lot of the problems we
had with rabbitmq are gone.

~~~
calibraxis
May I ask what problems you had with rabbitmq? (Just curious.)

~~~
spahl
It was mainly due to older versions like 1.7 that crashed too often under
pressure (ram usage mostly).

The situation got much better since 1.8 and especially 2.0.

The main reason zeromq is so awesome is that we can use it as an rpc protocol
for almost everything.

~~~
tudorachim
That main reason doesn't apply only to zeromq, though; with google's protobuf
you can write an rpc layer on top of pretty much any channel in ten or twenty
lines of code.

~~~
spahl
Sure but with zeromq we get builtin load balancing and pub/sub.

------
mattdeboard
As a relative newb, seeing what ZeroMQ can do had me slapping myself in the
forehead. I wish I would've known about this when I was gouging my eyes out
trying to build my own abstraction for ExactTarget's terrible groups system.

------
m0nastic
I just got done watching this video while sitting at a coffeeshop, and it was
super useful, as I'd just started using 0mq on a client/server for testing
fuzzing.

------
look_lookatme
Utterly off-topic, but did he pronounce redis as "read-is"? Is that correct?

~~~
tptacek
It's RED (emph) like the color, then 'iss'.

What'd this presentation have to say about Redis?

~~~
swaits
Nada. He just compared one of his sample APIs to redis. Don't have the exact
quote, but it was something like, "this does a few basic things, similar to
redis; put, get, etc."

